# pourable tortillas?



## decrotie2004 (Sep 29, 2014)

I am trying to ... make/ find/ use a pourable batter for making something akin to tortillas.

I know you can not get exactly pourable tortillas and they will come out more like pancakes/crepes but I was wondering if anyone had a recipe for this?

Please note: I am new to the forums and the site in general, if this is the wrong place to post this query, please guide me in the right direction.

thank you,

Dec04

EDIT: Final out come.



> Originally Posted by *decrotie2004*
> 
> Turns out, I was looking for something similar to a crepe recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Cornmeal crepes is the closest thing I've seen... they make for nice enchiladas but they're typically not going to be nearly as well structured as a pressed tortilla (ie if you want to make a fajita or burrito or quesadilla it's probably not going to work for you). Recipes abound online!


----------



## decrotie2004 (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there no way to make a flour based batter that would cook up to be pretty much a very flat pancake? maybe with a little extra fat so it stays pliable?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What do you want to do with them that a standard tortilla won't do? The wide availability of quality tortillas just seems to me you're trying to solve a problem that you shouldn't even be having. 

Tortilla presses are also easily available so you could make them as fresh as you want with great pliability. 

Alternatively, you already mentioned this would essentially be a crepe. How does a crepe not serve the purpose then?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

First off, are you trying to make something like a flour or corn tortilla?  For flour, then I agree it sounds like what you are looking for is a crepe recipe.  If you want something with a flavor similar to a corn tortilla, replace some of (or all of) the flour in a crepe recipe with masa harina (the dried corn flour used in making tortillas).  Either way it sounds like you want something crepe-like.


----------



## decrotie2004 (Sep 29, 2014)

Turns out, I was looking for something similar to a crepe recipe.

here is what I ended up going with.

Thick and Savory Crepes

3 eggs

1 cup of milk

1 tsp salt ( iodized)

2 cups of AP flour.

Combine all ingredients till smooth batter forms.

Heat a large pan to med-low to med, very lightly grease the pan ( I used "PAM")

pour 1/3 cup batter into pan and rotate pan to cover the bottom of the pan as even as possible.

Cook for about 2-3 minutes until firm, and flip.

cook on the other side for about 1-2 minutes then remove from pan.

----------------------------------

These turned out with a texture of fresh pasta and a fresh tortilla.

I plan on using these in a chicken bake in place of flour tortillas.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for sharing what worked for you.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Almost sounds like a Pita batter the Greeks used back home to make Gyros with.  Those were delicious.


----------



## decrotie2004 (Sep 29, 2014)

@ Mike9:I found something similar to the Pita batter you mentioned, I will be trying this soon

2 Cups AP Flour

1 tsp Salt

1 Tbsp Baking Powder

2 Cup lukewarm water

2 Tbsp olive oil

(optional) 1 Tbsp Sugar.

(This recipe has been modified from what I found online, as I do not keep self rising flour in my house. please note original recipe used SR flour and no salt or baking powder)

This Recipe is meant to be baked in a muffin tin with filling at 375F until golden brown.

In my attempt I plan on trying both skillet and baking sheet to make these "pitas"


----------

